# Alchol Laws by State



## Pheonix (Jun 17, 2012)

I figured we should have a thread listing alcohol laws by state. If you know any alcohol laws please share, including but not limited to beer clock, 3.2 laws, dry counties and legal alcohol limit. If this thread gets a lot of responses I'll sticky.

NE - So being stuck in North Platte, I found out today that in Nebraska it's a state law that they don't serve beer until noon on Sundays.

UT - Going through Utah my road dog bought some Steel Reserve and I noticed it didn't taste quit right and started searching the can for an alcohol content. Yup, we were drinking 3.2 Steel so I figuring UT is a 3.2 state.

OK - Oklahoma is or at least was a 3.2 state, when I left OK last year they were talking about getting rid of the 3.2 law. But even then you were still able to buy real, good beer at the liquor stores.


----------



## meathook (Jun 17, 2012)

my homebase is in minnesota, where liquor stores close at ten, you can only buy 3.2 at grocery stores and gas stations, and they don't sell on sunday.
wisconsin they sell till midnight and sell on sundays so we tend to make a lot of runs to sconi.
hmmm, where else... i remember that arizona is 24/7 with no restrictions as to where booze is sold.
marion county, alabama, is a dry county. was stuck there a couple days. luckily we had stocked up beforehand.
oh yeah, and that you can't get 40s in florida, only 32 ozs... "quarties". pussy shit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 17, 2012)

Federal law states that you can make 100 gallons of wine for each adult every year in a household (maximum 200 gallons/year). Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 17, 2012)

meathook said:


> wisconsin they sell till midnight and sell on sundays so we tend to make a lot of runs to sconi.


I'm from Superior,WI were they have a liquor store right next to the High Bridge that gets alot of business from Duluth,MN. But I have personal hatred for the bar across the street cause it was my mom and sister that died in the apt. above the bar when it burned down and the owner didn't give a shit as long as the insurance rebuild the bar. Sorry just had to vent, Don't support that fucking bar but the liquor store is cool.


----------



## JelloBiafra (Jun 17, 2012)

Massachussetts liquor stores close at 11 weekdays and Saturday's, Sunday they close at 6. A bunch of good beer 40s are decently cheap. It is pretty much the same all throughout new England. New hampshire has no alcohol tax or tobacco tax for that matter so even is really cheap, like 5 dollar 6 pack of pbr!


----------



## meathook (Jun 17, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> I'm from Superior,WI were they have a liquor store right next to the High Bridge that gets alot of business from Duluth,MN. But I have personal hatred for the bar across the street cause it was my mom and sister that died in the apt. above the bar when it burned down and the owner didn't give a shit as long as the insurance rebuild the bar. Sorry just had to vent, Don't support that fucking bar but the liquor store is cool.


haha i think i've made a couple runs to that store before. and don't worry, i wouldn't go to most bars anyway... sorry to hear about your family.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 11, 2012)

Memphis, TN and I think all of TN: Beer (up to 6%) is sold at gas stations until 3am. Sundays they won't sell beer til 12 noon. We still have 40oz but no more widemouth bottles. Liquor stores are closed on Sundays and only open until 10pm and most don't open til 9am. In Kansas City (KS side I think) you can get liquor at WalMart. In Winston-Salem, NC you can buy beer and wine at the gas stations but liquor is only sold at government run stores where they only sell liquor. Hardy, Ark. is in a dry county so if you're canoeing the Spring River you have to go a county over and No Bottled beer on the river. 

Maybe after all the info is gathered we could compile this into a state by state list with categories.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 11, 2012)

Found one with a quick google search. I'd paste the entire document (mods could sticky it) but it's too long!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alcohol_laws_of_the_United_States_by_state


----------



## Las Solitarias (Nov 11, 2012)

In UT you have to go to a liquor store (as opposed to a gas station) to get beer with a higher alcohol percentage than 3.2%


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 4, 2013)

what the fuck is 3.2 gonna do and who made that fuckin law. new york you can still get 12% lokos and joose. beer and ales ive seen up to 17%, 24 hours a day 6 days a week, saturday night 3 or 4(depending whos working) till noon sunday no alcohol, but there are bars obviously that shut the doors and,well...

mass has no tax either on alcohol which is great

conn, is kinda shitty, package stores, ONLY fuck that 

ive been some places where you get a ticket for open alcohol, some places jailed immediately, depends on you and the cop basically.

cant believe they sell 3.2 and people buy it? and thats the most they can do? in some places on ly 6%, bud light platinum is 6 here, that aint shit. 

cant see why they make so many laws , at least its not prohibition, i was close with a fellow that was in world war 2 and grew up in nyc during prohibition, he recalls the police dropping off 200 pound bags of sugar at the door and wondering why he could never use the bathtub..etc he will be missed...


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks to @dprogram for the link!

Here's the (hopefully) always up to date wiki page for Alcohol Laws in the US by state:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alcohol_laws_of_the_United_States_by_state

Be safe and drink on!


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

dprogram said:


> Found one with a quick google search. I'd paste the entire document (mods could sticky it) but it's too long!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alcohol_laws_of_the_United_States_by_state



Done n did!

(Better late than never, eh?)


----------



## outskirts (Oct 22, 2013)

Pennsylvania has some idiotic liquor laws. Everywhere you go there you find State run liquor stores and they won't just sell you a 6 or 12 pack of beer, they make you buy a whole case. In the few delis and bars that have a take out licence they really gouge you on the prices.


----------



## outskirts (Oct 22, 2013)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Federal law states that you can make 100 gallons of wine for each adult every year in a household (maximum 200 gallons/year). Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


I make a big batch of dandelion wine every year from an old family recipe. Just recently a friend in Alaska sent me a book called "The Alaskan Bootleggers Bible".


----------

